# Dead Snail?



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

So I've only had one other snail die on me (well, I've had pond snails die on me but I didn't care so much about them), so I'm not sure if this one is dead or not. Anyway, a few days ago I moved my ivory mystery snail out of the tank he/she had shared with my golden mystery snail. I intended to move the golden one too, but he/she didn't want to let go of the side of the tank. I figured I'd try later. Well, then he/she disappeared (this all occurred on the 19th of May). I didn't see him/her yesterday either. So, this morning I picked up the cave I had for them to hide in and he/she was upside down with their body hanging out of their shell. I picked him/her up and no movement. However, there is no smell and last time my snail died he/she disintegrated when I picked him/her up and smelled horrible. 

I moved him/her into a cup to watch. There has been no movement for the past few hours and he/she is still hanging out of the shell. When I say hanging out of their shell I mean he/she is out as though he/she is climbing up a wall or cruising on the bottom on the tank, but is actually upside down attached to nothing.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Same thing happened to me! I came home after christmas break to find my snail floating in the corner of the tank, hanging out of her shell and completely unresponsive. She didn't smell bad or anything either so I wasn't 100 percent sure if she was dead or not. So I did the same thing you did.

Keep your snail in the cup and make sure a lid is on it. If in 24 hours your snail hasn't moved, open the cup and take a quick whiff of the water. If it's rancid, it's dead. If not, either assume your snail is alive or wait one more day and smell the water again.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

colorxmexravyne said:


> Same thing happened to me! I came home after christmas break to find my snail floating in the corner of the tank, hanging out of her shell and completely unresponsive. She didn't smell bad or anything either so I wasn't 100 percent sure if she was dead or not. So I did the same thing you did.
> 
> Keep your snail in the cup and make sure a lid is on it. If in 24 hours your snail hasn't moved, open the cup and take a quick whiff of the water. If it's rancid, it's dead. If not, either assume your snail is alive or wait one more day and smell the water again.


So did yours eventually die? Or was it just playing possum?


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> So did yours eventually die? Or was it just playing possum?


Mine was dead. After 24 hours in the cup, she still hadn't moved and it smelled awful in there. She never did that thing where the snails supposedly fall out of their shell, though.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Update: Still no movement, still hanging out of the shell, still no smell... I guess the best bet is just to keep him/her in the cup. I don't want to bury him/her if he/she is still alive.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, i always take a day or two and leave them in the cup. you'll know by then if they're dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

